# Working in Stairwells



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I tend to work a lot on antique homes and buildings and it seems like all of them have stairwells that need to be maneuvered. I found this idea for a stair leveling platform in a magazine and often have them built (the one in the pic is overkill!) on a per project basis since clients like them afterwards for changing light bulbs, etc. I was going to patent improvements that would have made the platform lighter, portable, adjustable/adaptable from project to project, more easily storable, and so forth. Perpetual liability issues for ladders and related projects caused most engineering firms I talked with to scurry so I never moved forward. As I age, I get less and less excited about being on ladders and especially skeptical of the trained monkey and rube goldberg kinds of things we do to paint stairwells. I have been known to cleat brackets into the walls for large ones but would love ideas on how others handle such things. 

No comments about the client color choice in the pics. I had nothing to do with it!


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

Looks like a good plan. Sure would like to have those bannisters in the 2nd pic.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

That's a great idea for working in stairwells, sometimes I think it takes more time to set up a work platform in a stairwell than to paint it. I have a couple of ladders with adjustable legs on them, there an add on and you can also order some ladders like that. We usually set up scalffolding(bakers rack) in stairwells, when needed. The scalffolding is adjustable, so your work platform is level and if needed you can add a second stage to it or put a step ladder on it. The scaffolding is not that wide , so it fits in stairwells.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

I would love to see what you come up with. We use those Gorilla ladders here and there and at first use think they are awesome to use untill you have to set them up and find out they are a heavy pain in the but to set up. Usually a 16' ladder will reach what someone on the top stairs cant.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I usually have to work in stairways to replace damaged drywall and need a regular walkboard. I use whatever combination of ladders, "baker" scaffold, drywall bench, and adjustable aluminum planks to make it work. For the occasional repairing loose angle tape or touching up nail pops, your platform would be worth having if the cost was reasonable. There is a similar idea at ProVisionTools.com if you want to check it out.....


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a pair of Louisville planks that extend to 13'
They were on sale at HD for $75 marked down from $200+
A contractor saw me buying 2 & commented that I must really have a big project to buy them
I said that on sale at $75 they were a bargain, he bought 2 at the same time
I wish I had bought 2 more, they quickly went off sale :laughing:
I use a ladder to make the elevation I need
I have 6 sets of different stairs in my house
So having something custom for each one does not work


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Exactly what I bought. I think they were only marked down to $99.00 (from $199.00) when I bought mine, but worth every penny. I got 2 also. With those and an assortment of ladders, scaffolding, benches, and a pair of Werner ladder jacks I can tackle most any obstacle SAFELY.....


----------

